
The Hemingway App makes claims to make your writing bold and clear - gerbilly
http://www.hemingwayapp.com/
======
apotatopot
I love Hemingway App and believe it actually did improve my writing. It's like
Grammarly, though, where you have to pay attention to what it wants to do.
Extremely helpful tool.

